# [SOLVED] MS-7184 / ATI RS482 + SB400 Based chipset



## Dryll (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey TSF peeps,

this is my first post here.
i want to try ocing but i dunno if my mobo supports ocing.
i've read that hp/compaq locked that option out or something.
is there a way to unlock it??
thanks in advance


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: MS-7184 / ATI RS482 + SB400 Based chipset*

OEM computers should not be overclocked as these systems do not stand up well to the extra stresses involved. The manufacturer does not include the necessary settings in the BIOS to prevent overclocking, thus protecting you from failures and them from the resulting warranty claims. Attempting to "unlock" the BIOS is not a good idea.

While it may be possible to overclock these systems the results are usually unsatisfactory and the risks are high.

Overclocking is best done on home built systems where the builder can control the specifications and quality of the components used.


----------



## Dryll (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: MS-7184 / ATI RS482 + SB400 Based chipset*

Thanks for the advice LMiller7


----------

